# Office communicator 2007 R2 shows "Presence Unknown" for all contacts in LAN network



## rajubhupathi (May 2, 2014)

*Office communicator 2007 R2 shows "Presence Unknown" for all contacts in LAN network*

Hi all, can some one help me on the subjected issues.

My office communicator shows *"Presence Unknown"* for all contacts in LAN network same is working fine through VPN. 

Any settings needs to be enabled on LAN Network..?

Appreciate for any suggestions.

Thanks.


----------



## rajubhupathi (May 2, 2014)

*Re: Office communicator 2007 R2 shows "Presence Unknown" for all contacts in LAN netw*

Can Some one help me on this...


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

*Re: Office communicator 2007 R2 shows "Presence Unknown" for all contacts in LAN netw*

Has it ever worked properly? Check this and see if it applies. You didn't specify the server OS, the client OS and the client version of office.


----------

